# Can I Get Into Neoucom Bs Md Program?



## matthewjems1

I am from California and I am applying for the bs md program from NEOUCOM. It says it prefers Ohio residents but I am a really committed, hardworking student. I have a 3.8 GPA and I also have a cousin in Kent State and we both are planning to live together and study to become doctors in Ohio. Do you think having family in Ohio will help? I really want to get into the program, and does anyone have any tips or suggestions that can give me better chances in getting into the program? Thanks so much!


----------

